# When do you use Flora Kleen?



## drynroasty (Jan 21, 2009)

When do you use Flora Kleen?

I have just begun flush and would rather learn from someones experience and testimony than following the label.

What kinds of results have you had with this product?


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jan 21, 2009)

Use it when you are ready to rinse out all the nutes. At the end of the grow.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 21, 2009)

> Dirtyboy Use it when you are ready to rinse out all the nutes. At the end of the grow.


 Dirtyboy,

How many days of rinse at the end of your grow do you do?


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya know i have grown about 6 grows now. I have not been very good about that. I have just fed them water for 1 week or so before harvesting and then used something like that to rinse my soil out a few days before harvest.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 22, 2009)

got it. That is what the instructions say for the most part. To use it a couple days before harvest. No mention of straight water flushing prior either. I wonder if I need to do the water flush at all. I guess that would depend on what I want my smoke to taste like (I want the BEST) and how long I cure.

Anyone use Flora kleen without a water flush?
(anyone that likes really good and strong smoke?)


----------



## SDgoonie (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd say its better to use Florakleen after flushing prior with regular ph'd water. That way the water will 'rinse' out all the nute/salt build up and then the florakleen will just help remove the leftovers.

Either way you do it, youll be fine as long as you flush.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 22, 2009)

> I'd say its better to use Florakleen after flushing prior with regular ph'd water. That way the water will 'rinse' out all the nute/salt build up and then the florakleen will just help remove the leftovers.


Sdgoonie,

Thanks! I think that will be the plan. Also, I was informed that I do not need to PH the RO water I'm flushing. The PH balance is so the plant can uptake the maximum amount of the nutes. At certain PH levels all elements of the nutrients become more available to the plant. At high and low PH levels some nutes get locked out and are not able to be absorbed. Now that I am now using nutes in my system, there is no need to balance for elemental uptake, it's just water.

I asked my buddy the same question just a week ago and that answer I received confirmed what I was thinking. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jan 22, 2009)

At the end i use just plain tap water. Its all done anyways.
When using ro system ya may want to use some cal-mag.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 22, 2009)

I will look i
nto calmag, thanks again!


----------



## atombomb (Jan 22, 2009)

You still want to feed water only, a week or so before beginning the final flush with the flora kleen. The flushing agents are great for removing nutes from the soil, but not out of the plant. You want to give your plant a week or two of straight ph'd water to use up alot of nutes left inside the plant. It greatly improves taste. I harvested my last plant without doing so and only Using Clearex at the last few days before harvest. I didnt even like smoking the shit, burnt the back of your throat and tasted like shit.


----------



## fat sam (Jan 23, 2009)

i use florakleen for the first week of the flush, that stuff is made to break the salt bonds that form, like that white shit that builds up its good at breaking that stuff up so the first week i heavy flush with that then its just water till the end


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 24, 2009)

atombomb


> I harvested my last plant without doing so and only Using Clearex at the last few days before harvest. I didnt even like smoking the shit, burnt the back of your throat and tasted like shit.


Good info, thanks! I am hydro, not soil, but the info is just the type I was hoping to hear.

Fat Sam


> i heavy flush with that then its just water till the end


Thanks you sirs...


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 24, 2009)

I opted to use water for the first portion and use the Kleen for the very last 2 days because now it makes sense. While drinking only water they will use up what nutes they have stored, and when it's time to harvest, the Kleen will remove the final bits. That sounds the most practical. I had to think about it and hear other scenarios before I could understand well enough. Thanks everyone.

I imagine I could deprive the plants in the final days of flushing if I use the Kleen in the beginning of flush. I want the plant to have as much nutrients as possible, so I will not remove them while she sweetens up her fruit.


----------



## SDgoonie (Jan 26, 2009)

ahh makes sense. I used it in the beginning of the flush about 3 days ago for my gals...can anyone confirm that it will hold them back from their full potential by flushing with florakleen right away? i think they'd note to flush a few days prior with reg water before using florakleen whether you're growing in soil or hydro on the bottle..


----------



## J.T (Jun 16, 2009)

hey, yall dnt knw me but man a is new member ta dis and a beginner ta growin lowryder. so um js curiouse ta knw what pH water is, isit bottled water bought from supermarket and wat not or tap water ? might be dumb ques to many but uma beginner, anybody can help ??


----------



## drynroasty (Jul 9, 2009)

J.T said:


> hey, yall dnt knw me but man a is new member ta dis and a beginner ta growin lowryder. so um js curiouse ta knw what pH water is, isit bottled water bought from supermarket and wat not or tap water ? might be dumb ques to many but uma beginner, anybody can help ??


JT, what's shakin'? PH is term used in reference to the acidity and activity within basic water. From the tap, water in my town in 7.6, from the filtered water refilling station outside on my local market the pPH is 6.2 which is more ideal. During a plants life it will need to be nourish/fed with a nutrient mixture that cannot be to high or low in PH. The range for hydro growers is said to be between 5.4 and 6.2 (5.8 is a very ideal PH level in hydro setups). 

On another note, and to shed some light about PH and it's effects; Plants uptake nutrients from the h20(water) solution they are fed. PH of 5.8 allows plants to uptake all of the many particulate of nutrients (metals mostly I think) in the balanced 5.8 solution. If the PH falls much below 5.8 the plant will not be able to uptake certain nutrient particulate (nutrient lockout) and will starve of that required nutrient. That doesn't mean that your plants will fall over dead, it means they will grow missing nourishment they require. If the PH rises far about 5.8 the same will occur, and for every bit your PH is off, the plant will be unable to uptake a balanced supply of nutrients to remain healthy and produce fat fuckin nugs like happy plants do... lol.

PH is only one aspect of the things you'll need to control, but this can be done by purchasing a meter test your water/nutrient solution. I bought a $70 Milwaukee PH meter and it works great, but if I were starting over I'd skip the cheap meater and save my money for a meter that has the 3 main functions you will NEED eventually if you grow.

Be aware, some people have never purchased a meter and have grown successfully, but I don't have a green thumb yet and I don't trust my agricultural skills based on never taking agriculture in school or live or even in dreams. Sounds boring. Unless you grow pot or ... lol.

My buddy bought a Hanna meter and it feels more solid then the Milwaukee meter I have.


----------



## J.T (Feb 10, 2010)

I know im replyin very late but i just had ta thank DRYNROASTY for telling me wats gud on the pH in water. Respect.
However i know alot now from back then on growing, ive got an indoor wardobe growing room, dont rely knoiw the sizes but i can place up to 7 plants in it.
I have recently planted 4 seeds of the Hash Plant, its only been a week and six days today. Im using a 250w HD light, good air circulation and evryting, using 8inch pots wit multipurpose soil and straight water no nutrients even tho i have nutrients but i wana experiment and see the diff in using only water for both stages veg and flowering, then for my next grow im gonna use nutes and c the diff.


----------



## Denza (Nov 2, 2012)

When doing hydro I tought FloraKleen was to cleanup the system of salt buildup. Flushing the crop is standard. FloraKeen in a hydrosetup is to clean the system to not get cloughtered and is done afterwards.


----------



## ptg701 (Nov 3, 2012)

I run a standard E&F tray with plants in RW blocks on coco mat and use FloraKleen for about a week before harvest.


----------



## Rumple (Nov 4, 2012)

I might try it on my next harvest, thanks.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 5, 2014)

I like using the florakleen to start off yr flush, give it a good rinsing, and allow water to flow out, I put mine in the sink and run 2 gal of floraKLeen mixed water thru, then after that its just RO water until my trichs get to where I prefer them to be. I usually flush aprx a wk before, once I notice the trichs starting to cloud/slight amber...then it gives you the week or so to dial in yr preference on your trichs before you chop her down. that has worked for me in the past, with good results, hope it helps since I found many conflicting ways of using this stuff.


----------



## Strocat (Jan 22, 2017)

I used florakleen for final flushing on my last grow and it was by far the smoothest best tasting smoke i've grown to date..

here is exactly how i used it. First off I grow in soil and the exact words on the back of the bottle say... "For potting soil/soiless mixess ... 5ml florakleen to 1 gallon water in a watering can.. drench until runoff then resume regular feed or water schedule".

I do this.. I fill my 2.5 gallon watering can with 2 gallons of water and then I add 2 tsp (10ml) of florakleen. I then stick in an airstone and bubble the florakleen overnight.. the next day I ph the solution to 6.5 then immediately give it to plant.. The very next day I do the same exact thing. then I wait 2 days and run 5 gallons of 6.5 ph tap water through my 5 gallons of soil. Thats it.. thats the last water she will ever get.. then I let the soil go damn near bone dry and chop.


I like using the florakleen 2 days in a row.. dry out for a couple days.. then give it mass ammount of ph'd water.. dry out... harvest.

the whole flush from first flush to harvest takes me around 8 or 9 days.

When i use florakleen vs straight water I personally feel i can cut the flush in half from 14 days down to 7.


----------



## prostheticninja (Jan 23, 2017)

Huh. I use Florakleen every 12 days, and barely any for a flush. 

My hydro plants get a 12 days of nutes (Monday to the following Friday), but then I give them ph'd water (to avoid swings) and Florakleen over the weekend to break down any salts that are building. 

Also, I do a ten day flush, in hydro, where I use Florakleen (I just dump it in the bucket. A little more than a bit, but less than a splash, ya know?) only in the last four days. The regular water seems to draw out the green just fine.


----------



## Flower_meds (Sep 29, 2017)

drynroasty said:


> I opted to use water for the first portion and use the Kleen for the very last 2 days because now it makes sense. While drinking only water they will use up what nutes they have stored, and when it's time to harvest, the Kleen will remove the final bits. That sounds the most practical. I had to think about it and hear other scenarios before I could understand well enough. Thanks everyone.
> 
> I imagine I could deprive the plants in the final days of flushing if I use the Kleen in the beginning of flush. I want the plant to have as much nutrients as possible, so I will not remove them while she sweetens up her fruit.


----------



## Flower_meds (Sep 29, 2017)

Water 2 to 3 days, florakleen 3 days, florakleen 3 days...if dwc.


----------

